# Happy Father's Day 2019!



## Justin (Jun 16, 2019)

Good morning everyone!

The very special Father?s Day Carnation flower collectible is making a limited stock comeback in the TBT Shop for a limited time today. To give those who do not already own one a fair chance first, the item will be set to Unique temporarily until *1:00PM (Noon) Pacific Time*. At that time, any remaining stock will be available to everyone.





This collectible was last released in 2016, so be sure to grab it if you'd like one!

Go call your dad!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 16, 2019)

white carnation flower week soon now?


----------



## cornimer (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day to the only dads that matter, Jeremy and Justin the dads of TBT


----------



## Valzed (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day to all dads - dads, adopted dads, stepdads, granddads, pet dads, men who are like dads - all the wonderful dads!


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 16, 2019)

Cool, thanks for restocking these.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father’s Day fathers of TBT. Hope you have a wonderful day and your children call you!


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 16, 2019)

happy father's day, everyone! hope you have a good day with the awesome dudes who raised you!


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers of TBT! Thank you for the restock!


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2019)

Oops sorry, got busy! Unique is going off now.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 16, 2019)

Oh man I totally forgot about the carnation, despite reminding myself yesterday. Goos thing I still got one.

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there!


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 16, 2019)

Happy Father's Day everyone! Managed to grab a carnation as well.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks da- I mean... Justin! Happy Father's Day to all TBT fathers!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2019)

Can someone adopt me I need a father


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 17, 2019)

Huh?, does your countries celebrate Father's Day before my country?.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 17, 2019)

Vampnessa said:


> Happy Father's Day to the only dads that matter, Jeremy and Justin the dads of TBT



You spelt Trundle wrong.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Jun 17, 2019)

Happy Father's Day to the fathers and yes of course, the fathers of TBT, Jeremy and Justin


----------



## Antonio (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks daddies.


----------

